# Error:Main Motor Overtime



## esu (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello,
I have a Generations Machine, works great sometimes other times not so great... I am getting an error(not really all that unusual, really)Main Motor Overtime. I have had a tech look at machine - he can't find any problems. Any ideas(other than get a new tech)? Thanks!!


----------



## jgyemi (9 mo ago)

Am having problem with my digital embroidery machine. "MAIN MOTOR OVERTIME" how can solve it


----------

